# Meklē produktu? >  FUJI 2SK2098 aizvietošana - Ieteikumi? (DC-DC Converter)

## Tristan

Sveiki

Nepieciešams aizvietot Fuji 2SK2098-01MR? Ir kadi ieteikumi?
Google izmeta ka tuvakais ir STP30NS15LFP - bet varbut esmu kaut ko palaidis garam!

Pateicos pa atbildem!

----------


## AndrisZ

2SK1266, 2SK2377, 2SK2923

----------


## korium

Kāda vaina vienkārši piemeklēt kaut ko, kura parametri ir atbilst vai ir labāki?
Kas par topoloģiju?

----------


## flybackmaster

infineon IRFIB41N15D
atrdarbigaks ar mazak zudumu

----------


## Tristan

Paldies SENSEI - AndrisZ un flybackmaster!

Meklejot analogus, tikai ar metalisku kolektoru bij atradu. 
Jusu minetie analogi atrisina manu relativo problemu - IRFIB41N15D bus japasuta.

 ::

----------


## Tristan

Un es joprojām neesmu pieķēries šim jautājumam, bet... nāks diena kad man būs vairāk laika.....  ::  

Nolāpīts, laiku tērēju lai atrast visu info un nopirkt, bet reāli pārlodēt rokas tā arī līdz šim nav tikušas klāt.

----------

